# Intel Clarkdale IGP beats Geforce 210 and Radeon HD4350. Ion no longer makes sense?



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 18, 2009)

3DMark Vantage:
Clarkdale @ 533MHz: E6518
Geforce 210: E4856
HD4350: E4681

RTHDR test:
Clarkdale @ 533MHz: 105 fps
HD4350: 68 fps
Geforce 210: 68 fps



Resident Evil 4 @ 1920*1080:
Clarkdale @ 533MHz: 19 fps
HD4350: 13 fps
Geforce 210: 13 fps



World in Conflict Soviet Attack:
Clarkdale @ 533MHz: 37 fps
HD4350: 30 fps
Geforce 210: 31 fps


HAWX:
Clarkdale @ 533MHz: 29 fps
HD4350: 28 fps
Geforce 210: 25 fps






It needs to be said that this is the slowest  version of the Clarkdale IGP, from Pentium G6950.
The i3 and i5 variants will clock the IGP up to 733MHz, and the i5 661 willl even have a 900MHz IGP.

So there, low end graphics cards are now officially useless.



EDIT: Totally forgot to write down the source, sorry.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 18, 2009)

Honestly, none of these suckers are intended for gamming.
It is not like it will play Crysis anyways.

At lease Intel actually makes something worth mentioning in the Graphics department...


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 18, 2009)

Geez.. here comes the "either it's a top-end or it doesn't matter" chain of arguments..


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 18, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Geez.. here comes the "either it's a top-end or it doesn't matter" chain of arguments..


LOL I mean this is not even a "low-end gamming card" 
The main use of IGPs are for aero and HD playback.

Now it is more interesting to see how well it does in things that IGPs are meant to do.
eg. How well does it off load from the CPU in HD playback.
And maybe some MMO performance which it can actually play in reasonable FPS.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 18, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> And maybe some MMO performance which it can actually play in reasonable FPS.



A non-"gaming" IGP used to play games??? Heresy!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> A non-"gaming" IGP used to play games??? Heresy!



MMO's arent games. they're chores.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 18, 2009)

I want to see this in laptops, I'm sick of 4500MHD cards being in every laptop in my budget range, I want something that can game! :shadedshu


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 18, 2009)

It's really hard for me to believe the above numbers after being plagued by intel's integrated offerings for years...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

it looks like i'll be getting a sample and will put it against everything else that's interesting


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 18, 2009)

Hopefully this will make light gaming laptops cheaper!! Really want a laptop but cant afford to drop £600+ on one just cause it has a hd4550 in it to play a few games


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 18, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Hopefully this will make light gaming laptops cheaper!! Really want a laptop but cant afford to drop £600+ on one just cause it has a hd4550 in it to play a few games


Hopefully so.
Now I wonder how this "Intel Premium Graphics" will cost on laptops


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 18, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Hopefully this will make light gaming laptops cheaper!! Really want a laptop but cant afford to drop £600+ on one just cause it has a hd4550 in it to play a few games



you can get a 4570 for like 400-500 if you look hard enough intel and they can play most modern games in medium settings.
Better yet this laptop for £359 is a bargain!:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169125


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Honestly, none of these suckers are intended for gamming.
> It is not like it will play Crysis anyways.
> 
> At lease Intel actually makes something worth mentioning in the Graphics department...



It's not like Crysis is any fun anyway.

Everyone keeps complaining how Intel IGP's suck, now that they improve them people complain that they're not high end. Being able to play a simple game on your Intel machine is a nice addition, don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Azfar (Dec 18, 2009)

^^Agree !!


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 18, 2009)

Now the few Q's I have...
1. How much heat does that chipset produce?
2. Did the drivers cheat by offering an alternate, lower quality code path for each of those games/bench's tested?
3. What was the CPU usage metered at?
Basicly what I am asking is this- Are those numbers BS?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's not like Crysis is any fun anyway.
> 
> Everyone keeps complaining how Intel IGP's suck, now that they improve them people complain that they're not high end. Being able to play a simple game on your Intel machine is a nice addition, don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


It is good that Intel improve their IGP, don't get me wrong on this. 
I am complaining about the games and setting used here.
Who in their right mind will try to play RE4 (an FPS game) @1920*1080 at 19FPS? 
You might as well go Crysis and see how it lags :shadedshu

If they test this IGP @1440*900 it would have made much more sense, right now it doesn't.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It is good that Intel improve their IGP, don't get me wrong on this.
> I am complaining about the games and setting used here.
> Who in their right mind will try to play RE4 (an FPS game) @1920*1080 at 19FPS?
> You might as well go Crysis and see how it lags :shadedshu
> ...



considering my radeon 4200 OC'd cant even get 20FPS at 1024x768, i'd say its really impressive what they've done with it.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 19, 2009)

wow ... go intel...  

I just want an intel GPU that can beat out the ps3 (or w/e other console is on the market)... might bring back the whole 'pc gaming' to the masses.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> wow ... go intel...
> 
> I just want an intel GPU that can beat out the ps3 (or w/e other console is on the market)... might bring back the whole 'pc gaming' to the masses.


Yup 
If these numbers are right, I know someone who is interested in buying this.
A friend of mine that owns a computer store and builts PCs for customers 
Now he will much less worried that his games won't sell because Intel IGPs can't do anything. 
Now they can do some gamming. (At lease most MMOs)


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 19, 2009)

oh and another thing that IGPs need to do is dual monitors... that would be nice.  For work and such.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> oh and another thing that IGPs need to do is dual monitors... that would be nice.  For work and such.



most can. all my IGP's have for a while.


Intels ones may not be able to, i dunno about that.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> most can. all my IGP's have for a while.
> 
> 
> Intels ones may not be able to, i dunno about that.



I mean theirs... we have a bunch of core 2 lenovos and dells in teh office and extra monitors... its frustrating just watching a monitor sitting there when you're alt tabbing between 5 windows.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 19, 2009)

If the numbers are true then i could play wow on this better than on my GMA4500 on teh g/f lappy.  I would def consider this for a budget option specially if the can stick the i5 661 in a lappy


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2009)

@ 533 MHz suggests it is overclocked.  What is the stock speed?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> If the numbers are true then i could play wow on this better than on my GMA4500 on teh g/f lappy.  I would def consider this for a budget option specially if the can stick the i5 661 in a lappy



it'd need to be an all new lappy.

otherwise, how do the monitor connections get hooked up to the CPU?


ford: you suck at reading. read the bottom of the first post.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 19, 2009)

thats what i meant a new laptop  and i was just about to tell ford to read opening post too OOO


----------



## a_ump (Dec 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> MMO's arent games. they're chores.



lmao too true, that's why i never got into them. FPS i like cause well u just gotta hop on n there u go ur right in the action, no grinding in order to be competitive. just work on hand eye cordination which comes naturally after playin the FPS for so long.

and HOT DAM! its bout time intel. Course could this be any indication of how larrabee could perform. I mean intel obviously have learned something good on how to make IGP's so wouldn't/couldn't that scale to the near, far, unkown release of larrabee?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 19, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> @ 533 MHz suggests it is overclocked.  What is the stock speed?



Supposedly that is the lowest speed. Top of the line samples may be 900MHz.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 19, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Supposedly that is the lowest speed. Top of the line samples may be 900MHz.



so it could theoretically be almost twice as fast... hmmm... this could be interesting.  I cant wait for W1zz's review... im wondering if it overclocks /can overclock.

and now that its actually fast enough the words Image Quality and Intel can be used in the same sentence.


----------



## jalyst (Dec 20, 2009)

You source this from B3d or PCPop directly?
http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1370162



ToTTenTranz said:


> 3DMark Vantage:
> Clarkdale @ 533MHz: E6518
> Geforce 210: E4856
> HD4350: E4681
> ...


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 20, 2009)

Ion anyway didn't made sense...and I have a question: can someone tel me,from rumers and leaked info how much would a cheap dual core(in 2010...somethings is gotta be wrong)+H55(or whatever) costs and compare it to say a x4 620 or x3 720+ 785g/q8300 or used q9xx0 +p45 +hd 5600/gt240


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 20, 2009)

jalyst said:


> You source this from B3d or PCPop directly?
> http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?p=1370162



My bad, I forgot to put the source, edited.
I saw it first in B3D forums, but the original source is pcpop.





Fishymachine said:


> Ion anyway didn't made sense...and I have a question: can someone tel me,from rumers and leaked info how much would a cheap dual core(in 2010...somethings is gotta be wrong)+H55(or whatever) costs and compare it to say a x4 620 or x3 720+ 785g/q8300 or used q9xx0 +p45 +hd 5600/gt240








According to the prices in this table (also from pcpop), it seems that Intel won't have anything able to compete with the current Athlon II + 785G offerings (these are 1000 units prices, so retail prices should be 5-10% higher). A used Q9xxx will still be about as expensive as an Athlon II X4, so don't expect to save enough money to buy a decent, discrete graphics card.


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 20, 2009)

So they lower the prices...a few weeks ago i5 were up to 250$ and starting from 120-140 or so,and how much will this one season mobos be?


----------



## jagd (Dec 20, 2009)

new cpus are two core models not quad cores ,Lynnfield i5 cpus are quads.
Ion still make sence until intel put new integretad gpu to atoms 



Fishymachine said:


> So they lower the prices...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

these still make sense due to the space savings. these will end up in high powered netbooks, cheap notebooks, and lightweight desktops (media PC's, eebox, that kind of thing)


Comparing it to quad core desktops in mATX is silly when these are more likely to be found in ITX systems


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 20, 2009)

I guessintel graphics is no longer a joke? or is it some larrabee droppings?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> I guessintel graphics is no longer a joke? or is it some larrabee droppings?



no longer a joke in performance... drivers may be another thing.

(woo, 50FPS in crysis on the highest model... pity theres no sky, and enemies look like pacman with guns)


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> these still make sense due to the space savings. these will end up in high powered netbooks, cheap notebooks, and lightweight desktops (media PC's, eebox, that kind of thing)
> 
> 
> Comparing it to quad core desktops in mATX is silly when these are more likely to be found in ITX systems




These aren't going to high-end netbooks or cheap UMPCs.. Not with a 73W TDP.


Maybe if they launch a ~1.6GHz i3, to replace the CULV C2S and C2D.. But these models are for desktops.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 20, 2009)

All i can say this will erode nvidias and amd's marketshare


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> These aren't going to high-end netbooks or cheap UMPCs.. Not with a 73W TDP.
> 
> 
> Maybe if they launch a ~1.6GHz i3, to replace the CULV C2S and C2D.. But these models are for desktops.



its CPU, NB and IGP all in one. while it may SEEM high, it is three devices.

fair enough that it wont be in the really low power segment (my bad for not looking into the power figures) but it WILL be their higher-powered brethren


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 20, 2009)

Kinda like Atom 2 ...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its CPU, NB and IGP all in one. while it may SEEM high, it is three devices.
> 
> fair enough that it wont be in the really low power segment (my bad for not looking into the power figures) but it WILL be their higher-powered brethren



It's not the complete NB tho. You still need a dedicated chip for the PCI/PCI-E lanes, SATA/USB 2 controlers, ethernet, sound etc. - thus the H55 chip


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 21, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> It's not the complete NB tho. You still need a dedicated chip for the PCI/PCI-E lanes, SATA/USB 2 controlers, ethernet, sound etc. - thus the H55 chip



It's a complete NB. What it doesn't have is southbridge functionality, which is why there is a single bridge in H55 boards. 

Otherwise it would be a system-on-chip.


----------



## jalyst (Dec 21, 2009)

yup 



ToTTenTranz said:


> It's a complete NB.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 22, 2009)

rumored release is 1st quarter 2010 on this correct? and the comparo was against the geforce 210 (9500GS rebadged) and geforce 4350 neither of these is based on new chips maybe after release we will get a pair of new cards a 5350 and geforce something that are made to compete with something brand new


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rumored release is 1st quarter 2010 on this correct? and the comparo was against the geforce 210 (9500GS rebadged) and *Radeon* 4350 neither of these is based on new chips maybe after release we will get a pair of new cards a 5350 and geforce something that are made to compete with something brand new


corrected, i suppose your wrote in haste


----------



## cdawall (Dec 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> corrected, i suppose your wrote in haste



lol good catch i wasn't thinking when i typed


----------



## wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

wow this is crazy....... I must have missed the report about hell freezing over....


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 22, 2009)

unfortunately those numbers look way higher than what i am getting .. it's probably because they overclocked the graphics core so much


----------



## jalyst (Dec 22, 2009)

Huh? I thought they ran it at stock? (533mhz)
There's other variants that will start the IGP core at 733MHz, & even 900mhz.


----------

